# ??Mansfield, OH-#69-10/21 Gracie Lou,F A,White



## kess&ellie

Gracie Lou 

Shepherd
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 69-10/21 
Richland County Dog Warden, Mansfield, OH 

Female shepherd that came in as a stray on 10/21/08 Friendly and sweet - Please help her. 

Mansfield, OH 
<span style="color: #CC0000">419-774-5892</span> 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12243343


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

So pretty


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Still listed.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Beautiful girl.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump for the pretty girl, she is still listed.

Urgent!


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

She's still listed but now marked URGENT


----------



## Bobsdogs

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump!


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*








This girl is urgent. Very pretty !


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Still listed


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Still listed with a pts date of 11/30


http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1225135256358


----------



## Bobsdogs

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## Xira

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

We have someone who will take this girl, but need help with PULL and they will pick her up later that day, can anyone help?

thanks,


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Petfinder updated to say: 

Gracie Lou-URGENT - Lost/Found 

Shepherd

Only has til 11/30.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Is anyone working on her? we could offer temporary boarding here but she would still need rescue back up.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump... looks like the other 3 gsds at mansfield are being adopted/rescued this week and that only leaves gracie lou


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Still in need!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump for Gracie!


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

DID has been updated to say pts date of 12/30


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Gracie Lou 

Shepherd
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 69-10/21 
Richland County Dog Warden, Mansfield, OH 

Female shepherd that came in as a stray on 10/21/08 Friendly and sweet - Please help her. 

Mansfield, OH 
419-774-5892 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12243343 
_________________________
Mum to:


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Gracie needs rescue.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

what happened to Xira's offer?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

We have someone who will take this girl, but need help with PULL and they will pick her up later that day, can anyone help?

thanks, 
_________________________
Vicki
My sunshine does not come from the skies,
It comes from the love in my dogs eyes.
~Last Hope Board member


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump! please save her!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

still listed


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Vicki is your help still available for this girl?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Is there any help for this girl?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump to the top


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Back to the top.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Anyone have room for this girl?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

up you go!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

I thought someone was pulling this girl???


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

still listed


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Rochelle and Ethel both got pulled,but not Gracie Lou


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

I thought there was someone who was going to take Gracie if they had pull help.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Kathy B might know who that was...?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Morning bump


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Petfinder updated:

Gracie Lou-URGENT 

Husky, Shepherd
Female shepherd that came in as a stray on 10/21/08 Friendly and sweet with people but not good with other dogs - Please help her.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

We have someone who will take this girl, but need help with PULL and they will pick her up later that day, can anyone help?

thanks, 
_________________________
Vicki
My sunshine does not come from the skies,
It comes from the love in my dogs eyes.
~Last Hope Board member


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bumping for pull help


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

kathyb-is that a quote from Vicki?

Has this dog been saved?


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

she's still listed and marked as urgent


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

bump


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Has anyone pulled this girl yet?


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

did we get the pull help needed???


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

still listed


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

still listed


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

This girl has been waiting a long time to get out of the shelter.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

what is happening for this girl? is she languishing because she's not good with other dogs? because she's a mix? thread says DID lists a pts date that has passed, althouth petfinder link is still active. is she even still there...bless your heart girl.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

I thought she had a commitment, just needed someone to pull her? What happened to that?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

does anyone know what's happening for this dog who was first posted here quite some time ago?


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

This girl has not been adopted and they say they have not been contacted by anyone about her. Who was the rescue that offered to pull her?


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Bump.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

We need to put Gracie Lou back at the top and try to go back to determine who offered to take her.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

xira/vicki is part of the last hope network...ea do we even know if this dog is still "available"?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

i've e-mailed xira to ask about gracie lou.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Yes Katieliz this dog is still available and they are asking for help with her.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Please contact Lorie or Heather at the shelter for more information


[email protected]

Richland County Dog Warden 
810 North Home Rd. 
Mansfield, OH 44906 
Phone: 419-774-5892 or 419-774-5893
David Jordan - Richland County Dog Warden

Monday - Friday from 10:00 am to 6:00 pm & Saturdays from 11:00 am to 4:00 pm.


----------



## Xira

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Back in NOV. someone I had spoken with offered to take her, BUT needed help with the pull since he worked till 5:00. He talked with someone at the shelter back in Nov. and they told him she was not good with other dogs so he backed off. This wouldn't work with him.

I will e-mail him and see if things have changed.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Gracie Lou is still there. They did have an adopter for her awhile back but she is not great with other dogs, particularly females. She is not DA per se, but she would prefer to be an only dog.

However, a man did come into today to spend time with Gracie Lou and he is bringing his wife and children back to meet her. They recently lost their 13 yr. old GSD and have no other animals! She is great with people.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

oh that would be so great, can someone let us know?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Hoping this will work out for her as she has been waiting so long.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

I will follow-up with Lorie tomorrow.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

afraid to ask...any news darcy?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Any news on this girl?


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Per the Petfinder description:

<span style='font-family: Arial Black'>Female shepherd that came in as a stray on 10/21/08 Friendly and sweet with people but not good with other dogs - Please help her. Gracie Lou is going into the Prison Program today, Jan. 9. She will learn basic obedience and will be housebroken. Hopefully she will learn to get along with other dogs too</span>.

Maybe she will have a better shot at adoption after she completes the program. Sending hopeful thoughts for Gracie Lou.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

still listed...hope she is doing well......


Female shepherd that came in as a stray on 10/21/08 Friendly and sweet with people but not good with other dogs - Please help her. Gracie Lou is going into the Prison Program today, Jan. 9. She will learn basic obedience and will be housebroken. Hopefully she will learn to get along with other dogs too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

It looks like she's in the prison program right now then. 

Does that mean she's still available/in need of help?

Is this a shelter that will euth a dog even after that program (I can't remember-it seems like that has happened-I could be very wrong). 

So should she be in non-urgent at least? Because she still doesn't have placement/adoption. Right?


----------



## dd

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

I have heard of dogs being killed even after the program if they come back and are in the shelter long enough afterwards. Not sure if this shelter does that, but some do. The prison program is no guarantee.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Mansfield, OH *GRACIE LOU* f. wgsd #69-10/21*

Thanks for that information. She's been moved back to non-urgent now-unless anyone knows if she should be urgent. 

Is anyone who was goinng to pull her before going to pull her after the prison program?


----------

